# Broadband Suggestions ( Bangalore )



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi All ,

I am shifting to BTM , near the Mico Layout Police Station . Me and my friends have 2 laptops and 1 Ipod touch right now . Having WIFI is MUST . I am looking for following things:-

1. Good Modem ( 1k-2k) Budget .

2, Which ISP ?
Airtel , BSNL or Railwire or anyother .

Suggestions please !!

Thanks


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Heard railwire is excellent.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

But the point is , How good its network is in that area ?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Belkin's N entry level router costs around 2K. Check in Chroma.

Regarding ISP, I do not think anyone can beat BSNL (atleast in Bangalore). I am using it since 4 years. :: ACT Television :: is providing FTH (fiber), check that out too. Although I am not sure about quality and all.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2011)

Airtel is the only reliable private broadband provider. If not Airtel, check BSNL. For wireless router, check models from Linksys and Netgear and this is the road to go to for purchase:

gmaps coordinate: 12.964423,77.581034


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Airtel is the only reliable private broadband provider. If not Airtel, check BSNL. For wireless router, check models from Linksys and Netgear and this is the road to go to for purchase:
> 
> gmaps coordinate: 12.964423,77.581034


BSNL has no FUP, thats better than airtel anyday.


----------

